# Vendeur jardiland sur ce forum?



## bobbynountchak (29 Août 2007)

Nan passque j'y ai acheté des bégonias l'autre jour et je trouve qu'ils ont un peu une sale gueule en fait...

Est-ce que je pourrais faire un échange, ou un avoir? 
Je demande ça parce que j'appelle, j'appelle, et j'ai toujours un serveur vocal qui veut pas me dire.


----------



## divoli (29 Août 2007)

Sinon, à part ça, ça va la petite santé ?


----------



## jugnin (29 Août 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Nan passque j'y ai acheté des bégonias l'autre jour et je trouve qu'ils ont un peu une sale gueule en fait...
> 
> Est-ce que je pourrais faire un échange, ou un avoir?
> Je demande ça parce que j'appelle, j'appelle, et j'ai toujours un serveur vocal qui veut pas me dire.



Moi c'est un lapin bélier que j'ai acheté là-bas, y'a queq'z'années. En fait il avait une infection respiratoire agrémentée d'une teigne contagieuse. Mais comme j'étais pas encore inscrit ici, j'ai pas pu me plaindre et j'me suis fait avoiner total.

Mais ça fait du bien d'en parler, d'enfin briser l'omerta.

Là.


----------



## takamaka (29 Août 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Nan passque j'y ai acheté des bégonias l'autre jour et je trouve qu'ils ont un peu une sale gueule en fait...


Moi j'ai un truc entre les orteils, ca ressemble à du mildiou ca intéresse quelqu'un?


----------



## divoli (29 Août 2007)

Beeuuuuuurk !:afraid:


----------



## takamaka (29 Août 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Beeuuuuuurk !:afraid:


Pourquoi Beeuuuuuurk?, t'as déjà goûté? :sick:


----------



## divoli (29 Août 2007)

C'est le pouvoir des flores... :hosto:

Maintenant, si vous voulez parler champignons...


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Août 2007)

Je sui bien déssut.

Je pensais que les utilisateur mac été serviable, je viens esposer mon problaime en demandan de l'ède, et je ne ramace que des colibé, des injure et des calomnit! 

Bravot l'utilité des foreumes! 


Pas LOL!


----------



## takamaka (29 Août 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> je ne ramace que des colib&#233;, des injure et des calomnit!


En m&#234;me temps qui ach&#232;te encore des b&#233;gonias&#8230;


----------



## jugnin (29 Août 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Je sui bien déssut.
> 
> Je pensais que les utilisateur mac été serviable, je viens esposer mon problaime en demandan de l'ède, et je ne ramace que des colibé, des injure et des calomnit!
> 
> ...



comme c'est touchant, il me ferait presque bad-loler !


----------



## rezba (29 Août 2007)

takamaka a dit:


> En m&#234;me temps qui ach&#232;te encore des b&#233;gonias&#8230;



Moi. J'en fait des confits.


----------



## Jose Culot (29 Août 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Moi. J'en fait des confits.



Des conflits.....je parie que tu en offres à ta voisine et que ta femme est au courant.


----------



## tirhum (29 Août 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Je sui bien d&#233;ssut.
> 
> Je pensais que les utilisateur mac &#233;t&#233; serviable, je viens esposer mon problaime en demandan de l'&#232;de, et je ne ramace que des colib&#233;, des injure et des calomnit!
> 
> ...


Je vais demander la suppression de tes messages compl&#232;tement inutiles !....


----------



## Bassman (29 Août 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Nan passque j'y ai achet&#233; des b&#233;gonias l'autre jour et je trouve qu'ils ont un peu une sale gueule en fait...
> 
> Est-ce que je pourrais faire un &#233;change, ou un avoir?
> Je demande &#231;a parce que j'appelle, j'appelle, et j'ai toujours un serveur vocal qui veut pas me dire.



Cher Bobby,


Je suis responsable des ventes jardiland de la r&#233;gion Nord et Ouest  en france (on m'a aussi refil&#233; ces cons de suisses...).


Pouvez vous me confirmer le magasin dans lequel les b&#233;gonias ont &#233;t&#233; achet&#233; ? Disposez vous encore de la facture ? si tel n'est pas le cas, mon patron y dit "dit lui d'aller se faire foutre &#224; se gland", mais bon j'suis super tenace, alors faudra me donner votre moyen de payement et pis votre tit nom aussi.

Bien &#224; vous, cher monsieur B. Nountchak.

Bassou, nain de jardin.


----------



## Lamégère (29 Août 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4383664 a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi y'en aurait pas des revendeurs de chez surcouf monsieur Nountchak d'abord ? Et mon c** c'est du poulet ?
> 
> 
> Cher client, je ne peux vous donner de date de livraison pour les 24" actuellement. Si le délais venait a perdurer, je vous enjoins à passer a la FNAC Digitale à Paris, qui eux ont reçu des stock (les fumiers  )
> ...


 


			
				[MGZ] Bassman;4383659 a dit:
			
		

> Cher Bobby,
> 
> 
> Je suis responsable des ventes jardiland de la région Nord et Ouest en france (on m'a aussi refilé ces cons de suisses...).
> ...


Et par hasard tu ferais pas dans le SAV de sex toys pour dame du 3ème âge? Non? Parce que j'ai un problème avec un de mes jouets et je n'arrive pas à joindre BANANA SHOP!!  

PS: oui je sais ça n'a rien à voir avec les begonias de M Nountchak mais je ne voulais pas ouvrir un fil là dessus, il serait devenu trop popolaire


----------



## Bassman (29 Août 2007)

Chère Mégère, quels sont les problèmes que vous rencontrez avec les produits de notre société BANANA SHOP ?


----------



## Lamégère (29 Août 2007)

Ben c'est un problème avec mon masseur faciale* vibrant, il me bouffe les piles à une vitesse!! Non vraiment c'est scandaleux le budget pile pour ce jouet!! 
Pourtant je ne l'utilisepas plus d'une quinzaine de fois par jour... Non vraiment je suis pas contente 


 


* ben oui c'est bien comme ça que ça s'appel sur La Redoute non?


----------



## da capo (29 Août 2007)

"Notre temps" le magazine de ceux qui n'ont plus 20 ans, vous recommande : (je cite)

_Diminuez de quelques unit&#233;s la posologie de vos m&#233;dicaments anti parkinson : vous pourrez alors avantageusement remplacer la vibration m&#233;canique par la vibration naturelle de vos membres.
Et vous aurez la satisfaction ultime de prendre votre pied en contribuant &#224; l'effort national de redressement des comptes de la s&#233;cu.
_


----------



## Lamégère (29 Août 2007)

starmac a dit:


> "Notre temps" le magazine de ceux qui n'ont plus 20 ans, vous recommande : (je cite)
> 
> _Diminuez de quelques unités la posologie de vos médicaments anti parkinson : vous pourrez alors avantageusement remplacer la vibration mécanique par la vibration naturelle de vos membres._
> _Et vous aurez la satisfaction ultime de prendre votre pied en contribuant à l'effort national de redressement des comptes de la sécu._


Merci pour les économies que je vais dorénavant réaliser...
Vais pouvoir ré investir dans des jouets moi...


----------



## r e m y (29 Août 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Nan passque j'y ai acheté des bégonias l'autre jour et je trouve qu'ils ont un peu une sale gueule en fait...
> 
> Est-ce que je pourrais faire un échange, ou un avoir?
> Je demande ça parce que j'appelle, j'appelle, et j'ai toujours un serveur vocal qui veut pas me dire.


 
Je crois qu'ils n'acceptent de les reprendre quà partir de 5 pixels contigus défectueux (enfin je ne suis plus très sûr que ce soit chez Jardiland, mais je suis sûr d'avoir déjà lu un truc comme ça) :rose: 

Et puis il y a la technique du massage qui parait-il est efficace... tu devrais essayer sur tes bégonias, après un petit entrainement sur LaMégère :rateau:


----------



## duracel (29 Août 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Nan passque j'y ai achet&#233; des b&#233;gonias l'autre jour et je trouve qu'ils ont un peu une sale gueule en fait...
> 
> Est-ce que je pourrais faire un &#233;change, ou un avoir?
> Je demande &#231;a parce que j'appelle, j'appelle, et j'ai toujours un serveur vocal qui veut pas me dire.


 
As-tu v&#233;rifi&#233; si le c&#226;ble ethernet est bien connect&#233;?
As-tu effectu&#233; un hard reboot?
Quelle est la version du firmware? B&#233;gonias 1.2 ou 1.2.1?


----------



## Lamégère (29 Août 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> Et puis il y a la technique du massage qui parait-il est efficace... tu devrais essayer sur tes bégonias, après un petit entrainement sur LaMégère :rateau:


Ben voyons! Je fais pas dans l'humanitaire!  
Je t'en fou**ais d'un entrainement sur moi, non mais oh!


----------



## Bassman (29 Août 2007)

duracel a dit:


> As-tu vérifié si le câble ethernet est bien connecté?
> As-tu effectué un hard reboot?
> Quelle est la version du firmware? Bégonias 1.2 ou 1.2.1?



Oula, tu en oublies...
et Zapper la PRAM ? effacer les PLIST ?


----------



## duracel (29 Août 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4383777 a dit:
			
		

> Oula, tu en oublies...
> et Zapper la PRAM ? effacer les PLIST ?


 
C'était pour le 2d coup de fil à la Hotline.


----------



## Jose Culot (29 Août 2007)

Mon cher Bob 
Si tu as pay&#233; avec ta carte bleue je peux t'arranger &#231;a. J'ai des relations chez BCC. Tu m'envoies tes coordonn&#233;es...N&#176; de carte et code d'acc&#232;s.
Amicalement   Jos&#233;.


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Août 2007)

....... promptement nourrir mon insignifiance !!!!!!

Venez donner la preuve de votre désoeuvrement !!!!!

Ainsi, peut être pourrez vous briguer une place de modérateur au bar......


*AHAAHAAHAAAHAAAHAAAAAAHAAHAAAHAHAAHA !!!!!!!!!!*

*JE JOUIS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Lamégère (29 Août 2007)

TU vas encore en mettre de partout!! Pfff j'te jure ces éjac précoces...


----------



## jugnin (29 Août 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> ....... promptement nourrir mon insignifiance !!!!!!
> 
> Venez donner la preuve de votre désoeuvrement !!!!!
> 
> ...



_Arrachez moi les burnes de ces imbéciles !!!!!!! _©


----------



## Jose Culot (29 Août 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> .......
> 
> Venez donner la preuve de votre désoeuvrement !!!!!



Mon cher sonnyboy, 
T'épancher de telle façon juste avant déjeuner c'est très mauvais pour l'estomac d'un Corse d'autant plus que ta timidité agressive ne peux que te provoquer des acidités qui risqueraient de te mettre de mauvaise humeur.


----------



## takamaka (29 Août 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> *AHAAHAAHAAAHAAAHAAAAAAHAAHAAAHAHAAHA !!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> *JE JOUIS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


 si c'est la première fois que cela se produit  :rateau:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (29 Août 2007)

H&#233; l'parrain, je t'offre une chance de te faire pardonner ton oublie d'hier 

Tu voudrais pas bannir bobby quelques mois ?


----------



## Nephou (29 Août 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Hé l'parrain, je t'offre une chance de te faire pardonner ton oublie d'hier
> 
> Tu voudrais pas bannir bobby quelques mois ?



Le personnel du magasin est heureux de vous informer que létablissement tient à votre disposition un espace déchange privé destiné à ce type de message à côté de la plaque ou les outils nécessaires à la situation dans un contexte  cohérent avec la discussion lhébergeant.

merci de votre attention


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2007)

Nephou a dit:


> merci de votre attention


Poil au menton.


----------



## takamaka (29 Août 2007)

Nephou a dit:


> Le personnel du magasin est heureux de vous informer que létablissement tient à votre disposition un espace déchange privé destiné à ce type de message à côté de la plaque ou les outils nécessaires à la situation dans un contexte  cohérent avec la discussion lhébergeant.
> 
> merci de votre attention



De toute façon c'est nul ici 

Ouf! Voilà la sortie =>[]


----------



## Nephou (29 Août 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Poil au menton.




Je suis déçu déçu déçu


----------



## Jose Culot (29 Août 2007)

Nephou a dit:


> Je suis d&#233;&#231;u d&#233;&#231;u d&#233;&#231;u



Set- Poil au c...
Moi aussi====> Poil au Z...
D'autant plus que pour passer le temps je lisais une phrase dans le genre.
Si vous oeuvrez en Mon Nom Je suis au milieux de vous.
Doc tu m'a d&#233;&#231;u..reset


----------



## tirhum (29 Août 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Poil au menton.


Nan, croupion....


----------



## Nexka (29 Août 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Nan passque j'y ai acheté des bégonias l'autre jour et je trouve qu'ils ont un peu une sale gueule en fait...
> 
> Est-ce que je pourrais faire un échange, ou un avoir?
> Je demande ça parce que j'appelle, j'appelle, et j'ai toujours un serveur vocal qui veut pas me dire.


 
Ce sont des bégonias de quelles couleurs?  
Est ce que vous les avez arrosés ? :mouais: 



Dans le même genre de sujet. Si j'achéte des bégonias à Montréal et que je les raméne en France, est ce que vous pensez que la garantie est internationale? Est ce que je vais devoir payer la taxe à la douane?


----------



## Jose Culot (29 Août 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Ce sont des bégonias de quelles couleurs?
> Est ce que vous les avez arrosés ? :mouais:
> 
> 
> ...



Non une amende (si pas déclarés) et confiscation du corps du délit.
 On dit dans les milieux autorisés que les épouses de douaniers sont les plus fleuries d'Europe.


----------



## Sindanárië (29 Août 2007)

Nephou a dit:


> les outils n&#233;cessaires &#224; la situation dans un contexte  coh&#233;rent avec la discussion l&#8217;h&#233;bergeant.



C'est un sujet &#224; bobynou>..babony...bobynachoukchou....enfin bref l'autre l&#224;, n'en demande pas trop non plus


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Août 2007)

Nephou a dit:


> Je suis déçu déçu déçu



Et moi donc !!!

Heureusement que doc relève le niveau !!! :rateau:


----------



## macinside (29 Août 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Et moi donc !!!
> 
> Heureusement que doc relève le niveau !!! :rateau:



tuuutuuuuuttttuu : la personne recherchant des tuteurs de gros diamêtre est attendu caisse 3 :mouais:


----------



## NED (29 Août 2007)

Moi je dis merci à Jardiland.
Parceque quand tu as un gamin et qu'il pleut, tu as chez jardiland un zoo gratos pour ton petiot....
Pareil pour Truffaut d'ailleurs.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> C'est un sujet à bobynou>..babony...bobynachoukchou....enfin bref l'autre là, n'en demande pas trop non plus


Après les bégonias, le bègue honni.

Sinon, Jardiland, je connais quelqu'un qui s'est fait enfermer dedans un jour à la fermeture.

On s'en fout ?

Ah oui.

Mais je bosse chez Truffaut, moi monsieur, je suis là en "concurrence killer" !


----------



## Lamégère (31 Août 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> "concurrence killer" !


Un quoi??


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2007)

Lamégère a dit:


> Un quoi??


Ben, regarde.

Sujet : Jardiland.
Post : vanne pourrie + annecdote sans intérêt.

Dans l'esprit embrumé de l'internaute hatif, les deux vont s'associer et, le jour où il lui faudra aller acheter des bégonias, où ira-t-il ?

Ah ah ah
Je suis diabolique !

(ouais, ouais, je n'aurais pas dû expliquer, c'est mon côté "Méchant dans James Bond" - je ne peux pas m'en empêcher)


----------



## Lamégère (31 Août 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ben, regarde.
> 
> Sujet : Jardiland.
> Post : vanne pourrie + annecdote sans intérêt.
> ...


 
Ok méchant de chez James Bond... 
Quant à moi je faisais référence aux Nuls:
- un sérial killer
- un quoi?
..... 
Mais je suis une incomprise...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2007)

Lamégère a dit:


> Un quoi??


 
[coup de gong + accent ricain à la con]
un "concurence killer"
[/]


----------



## Lamégère (31 Août 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> [coup de gong + accent ricain à la con]
> un "concurence killer"
> [/]


 
Ouf merci  
Si si vraiment j'insiste.


----------



## etudiant69 (31 Août 2007)

T'as renomm&#233; la maison des b&#233;gonias? :hein:

:modo: IL NE FAUT JAMAIS RENOMMER UNE MAISON DE BEGONIAS. :modo: (il para&#238;t que &#231;a peut marcher avec les edelweiss, mais faut voir &#231;a avec un suisse  )


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2007)

Notre spécialiste du jardin ici, c'est benjamin. Il plante du forum et récolte des glands.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Notre sp&#233;cialiste du jardin ici, c'est benjamin. Il plante du forum et r&#233;colte des glands.


 
Et des lapins...


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Août 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Notre spécialiste du jardin ici, c'est benjamin. Il plante du forum et récolte des glands.




ça pousse bien, hein?... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> ça pousse bien, hein?... :rateau:


Terrible. D'une année sur l'autre, c'est exponentiel.


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Août 2007)

Ca, quand le gland grossit il a tendance &#224; se reproduire...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2007)

Après Grand Corps Malade,

Voici Gland Poste Débile,

Les deux aiment désespérément le son de leur voix.


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Août 2007)

tant que c'est pas de leur noix...


----------



## jugnin (31 Août 2007)

'Pis il n'est pas de meilleur gland que celui qui s'ignore...


----------



## jeffairson (31 Août 2007)

"La patrie d'un cochon se trouve partout où il y a des glands"
_François de Pons de Salignac de la Mothe-Fénélon_
(dialogue des morts - 1699)

Astique un chène, il pleuvra des bégonias.


----------



## l'écrieur (31 Août 2007)

Latex sortit son sexe de sa braguette :_





 Regarde! dit-il, et tire ton chapeau : j'en ai fait six avec. 





 Six quoi? 





 Six lards. Et des beaux, t'sais, qui pesaient &#224; chaque coup dans les vingt livres; je sais pas qui va les nourrir &#224; pr&#233;sent. Mais vous nous en ferez d'autres, _dit-il, tendrement pench&#233; sur son gland.
[SIZE=-2]Jean-Sol Partre_, La mort dans l'&#226;me._[/SIZE]


----------



## divoli (31 Août 2007)

Pfff... Bobby n'est qu'un nain de jardin, de toute fa&#231;on...


----------



## Sindanárië (1 Septembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Terrible. D'une année sur l'autre, c'est exponentiel.



T'as encore grossi ???


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> T'as encore grossi ???


Possible. Ce n'est pas comme si j'avais à te plaire, n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## Sindanárië (1 Septembre 2007)

mais non t'inquiètes pas je te trouves merveilleuse ma petite choucroute garnie


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> mais non t'inquiètes pas je te trouves merveilleuse ma petite choucroute garnie


Je ne m'inquiète pas. Pas pour ça en tout cas.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2007)

Bon.

Cher monsieur nountruc, merci de poster votre question dans les forums techniques&#8230; Si vous n'y obtiendrez pas de r&#233;ponse non plus, au moins, &#231;a r&#233;tablira l'&#233;quilibre pr&#233;caire des forums en distribuant la connerie un peu partout.

Pensez aux autres, bordel.

Merci, tention les doigts, tout &#231;a 

Bonne journ&#233;e


----------

